# Anybody else use DVOR.com?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

After placing an order with Optics Planet, I started getting emails from a site called dvor.com. At first, I disregarded them and sent them to the trash. Then one of them caught my interest with a "reloading event", so I clicked the link.
That's when I discovered that they are a sign-up site that appears to offer items they've bought in bulk for cheaper than anywhere else.
The downside is, you're signing up for another email. Some of you have now stopped reading, and I don't blame you.
The upside is, they have some deals that beat the rest of the industry by a wide margin, and some that only beat them by a little.

I saved $10 on a scope mount, $15 on a box of .90gr bullet tips for reloading .380, and $50 on the DOLOS takedown kit I just got.

Other than buying from them, I'm not associated with them in any way, but wanted to introduce them to the community. They run all kinds of what they call "events" for a limited time, covering a large assortment of things, but mostly gun stuff.
If you check the site, and see something that requires you to sign up to see the price, and you don't want to sign up just yet, send me the link and I'll tell you the price.
So far, I've been impressed.

Alright, spiel over.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Instaed of having to bother you, how about just giving us the link and your pass word. That'll relieve you of a lot of work. LOL Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Instaed of having to bother you, how about just giving us the link and your pass word. That'll relieve you of a lot of work. LOL Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Instead of having to bother you, how about just giving us the link and your pass word. That'll relieve you of a lot of work. LOL Thanks.*

Ya know, sometimes this response is all fun and games. Then again, the guy you just sold your password to could be a Soviet spy or the father of a sweet girl you dumped.

I use limited hyperbole in posting, even using the same insider phrases for almost 20 years. Now, during that 20 year run I met a lot of really nice guys, and many helped me. I think this is a lost art. Having said that, I was once the bodyguard for my boss and his wife. I thought it would be dramatic, in the long run, it was just frakking dangerous. If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't even mention that I knew what a "password" was...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *Instead of having to bother you, how about just giving us the link and your pass word. That'll relieve you of a lot of work. LOL Thanks.*
> 
> Ya know, sometimes this response is all fun and games. Then again, the guy you just sold your password to could be a Soviet spy or the father of a sweet girl you dumped.
> 
> I use limited hyperbole in posting, even using the same insider phrases for almost 20 years. Now, during that 20 year run I met a lot of really nice guys, and many helped me. I think this is a lost art. Having said that, I was once the bodyguard for my boss and his wife. I thought it would be dramatic, in the long run, it was just frakking dangerous. If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't even mention that I knew what a "password" was...


Tourist, dude... this had nothing to do with the topic.
Focus, my man. Focus.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Tourist, dude... this had nothing to do with the topic.*

Thank goodness. I've been drinking nothing but cold water and old coffee, so I'm having a rough time focusing. Have no fear. I'll get a death threat, a phone call from the IRS, or a van-full of eight homeless bikers and everything will just go right back to normal...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya, know, Kauboy, you just did me a favor. In short, I get tired of showing things I have from 20 years ago. In fact, I get tired of the present jargon. After all, I've answered questions on knives and sharpening tools over and over again as the newbies appear. It's time for a new guy to try this and see if he likes to do stacks of research.

I'm not going to post anymore. Oh, I'll just read any exciting new things, but I'm tired of the juvenile barking. I hope a smart kid appears and the reading improves. Have a peaceful night, guys.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I was on DVOR and they never seemed to have anything I wanted that I couldn’t get cheaper somewhere else. That’s not to say they don’t have a good deal from time to time. The one I was REALLY disappointed in was GovX. Never did I find a decent deal on there. Better prices in the BX.


----------

